

Kicksend (YC S11) iPhone app - send up to 30 full-quality images at once over 3G - skyfallsin
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/02/28/iphone-photo-sharing-kicksend/

======
frisco
I... I just don't get it. So you can send 30 "full quality" photos at once? Is
there anyone who's really thinking, "you know what I need right now? The
ability to send my friends higher resolution photos in parallel!"

I can already MMS high res photos to groups at a time. I can already upload
high res photos to Facebook, email them out at very high res, and transfer
them to my computer at original quality. The bandwidth limits in their plan
levels are silly considering they're all way over my 3G bandwidth cap and I
can _already_ send original quality photos over wifi.

I hope that this is just a first iteration and we'll be seeing further
products and services from these guys soon.

~~~
tullidil
Having taken a small spin of the app, I'm inclined to agree. A few things I
noticed:

\- Locational services permission required. They inform you that it's not to
track your location, but to track the location of the photos you send so that
information can be included.

\- Unable to preview photos I'm queueing up for sending. When you're selecting
photos to send, you're shown the grid view for whatever photo collection you
have, and tap on ones you wish to send - but there's no obvious option to view
the photo in a full view for the purpose of making sure I'm sending the right
one.

Like you say there are already a wealth of photo sharing options that don't
create another layer of abstraction, at least in my limited usage and
experience. IMO the ability to share multiple photos doesn't warrant a
separate app but a service that photo sharing applications should provide
given the demand.

------
Timothee
What I don't get is what this means:

"Previously, you’d have to queue up each one individually. Now, you can send
up to 30 photos at a time in full quality, again over 3G or WiFi."

What is "previously" and what does "at once" mean?

The bandwidth available over the period of the transfer gives you a fixed
amount of data that can be transfered, regardless of what and how you transfer
it. If it's 30 pictures one after the other or all "at once", you'll still
need the same time to get all your pictures uploaded.

So what is the big thing here? Do they use some magic trick to optimize the
bandwidth available?

The lack of details on that and sentences like "couple that powerful photo
transfer ability with the fact that you can send any type of file to anyone
and you’ll better understand why Kicksend has caught our attention" (don't we
have dozens of ways to send any kind of file to anyone?) gave me the feeling
that this was just pushing the product on basis other than its real merits…

~~~
seanalltogether
So I found this blog post [http://blog.kicksend.com/weve-enabled-file-sharing-
on-your-i...](http://blog.kicksend.com/weve-enabled-file-sharing-on-your-
iphone) and it seems that they consider "previously" to mean "sending photos
through email" which is apparently limited to 4 at a time. I wouldn't know
though because I've never considered trying to bulk send photos in email
before.

------
newhouseb
What is the underlying technology here? Some UDP based protocol?

------
unseen
Either they created more bandwidth where there is none or this is really an
announcement how their app can now do uploads in parallel. Woohoo! You
finished the tutorial level, you may continue.

~~~
indiecore
Make the app zip and unzip the pictures automagically, tell people that it'll
use less bandwidth than email?

~~~
elithrar
> Make the app zip and unzip the pictures automagically, tell people that
> it'll use less bandwidth than email?

It's worth stating that zipping/gzipping JPEG's (the most common camera phone
file format) nets almost no benefit as JPEG's are already compressed.

------
epix
requires iOS 4.3 :(

~~~
mtrichardson
I'm honestly curious, why is that a problem?

